# [nfs] Faire correspondre des GID différents

## pti-rem

Bonjour à tous

Je partage plusieurs répertoires entre deux machines avec le service NFS

D'habitude, je prends soin de faire correspondre les IDentifiants des utilisateurs et des groupes mais là, je me retrouve avec des différences.

Notamment le groupe vidéo qui n'a pas le même GID sur mes deux machines.

Il n'y a pas pour le moment de problème apparent et ce que j'ai commencé à lire est compliqué pour établir une correspondance de groupe.

Je suis un peu perdu entre les méthodes. Ce qui est obsolète et ce qui se fait plus facilement.

Ça me semble intéressant d'y travailler avec quelques pistes.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Une petite recherche rapide me dirige vers /etc/nfsidmapd.conf

----------

## pti-rem

Hello,

Je me base sur http://linux.die.net/man/5/idmapd.conf

La "[Static] section variables" semble être dédiée au mappage des UID (utilisateurs)

Et je crois devoir aller plus loin au "[UMICH_SCHEMA] section variables" et son "LDAP_server" (Required if using UMICH_LDAP)

C'est "très dur" pour moi d'avoir à placer un serveur LDAP pour une simple correspondance de groupe.

J'avais été jusque là mais je bloque des quatre fers sur cette fonction d'annuaire qui m'est connue d'un seul test expérimental et dont je garde un souvenir de grande complexité.

La bonne idée est de trouver la façon par l'exemple.

Je n'ai pas encore trouvé.

----------

## brokenHeart

Hello,

le post date "un peu", désolé, mais si tu cherches toujours une solution j'utilise chez moi sshfs et cela fonctionne très bien pour les groupes. 

Basé sur fuse on peut monter par script ou le lancer par fstab.

```
sshfs -o uid=1000 -o gid=1000 brokenheart@nas:/mnt/sdc1/Musique /home/brokenheart/musique
```

Il est préférable d'utiliser une authentification par clefs (sans phrase) si on veut monter par fstab. 

Les tutos, même en français, ne manquent pas sur le sujet ...

----------

## pti-rem

Merci brokenHeart

Je garde la notification en boite de réception.

Pour un peu plus tard...

Dire que je n'ai même pas réussi encore une seule une authentification par clefs  :Sad: 

Je suis très libertaire peut-être ; mais saisir le mot de passe, c'est barbant.

----------

## pti-rem

Mais un montage avec sshfs encrype ou sécurise ? Ça doit alourdir non ?

J'ai juste mon petit LAN à moi qui ne redoute quoique ce soit. Et qui n'a pas besoin d'être alourdi.

NFS passe si légèrement.

----------

## brokenHeart

Hello,

Le serveur sur lequel je me connecte est un P4 qui me sert de NAS et de serveur de streaming DLNA/UPNP (serviio). L'avantage de la solution sshfs c'est qu'à part le serveur sshd qui est généralement déjà configuré, il n'y a rien d'autre à installer. Pour ce qui est de la charge réseau, je ne saurais dire, j'ai une carte réseau qui est de la même génération que le serveur (soit + de 15 ans) et quand je monte le partage, je ne constate pas vraiment de différence avec les autres utilisations du réseau (différents streams vidéos sur plusieurs TV + téléchargements) mais je n'ai pas fait d'audit.

Je monte avec sshfs plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'entrée dans le filesystem d'un client qui l'exploite au travers d'Amarok (même si j'aurais pu utiliser Kodi en UPNP). L'avantage qui m'a fait poster c'est surtout de pouvoir aisément changer GID/UID et ce sans avoir recours à autre chose.

Le seul problème que je rencontre avec cette solution, et qui me l'a fait abandonner au moins provisoirement, est un bug bizarre que je n'ai pas le temps de diagnostiquer lorsque j'utilise cette solution dans une VM VirtualBox sous Windows hébergeant un invité linux Gentoo (disque RAW = système réel virtualisé). Je vais bientôt upgrader le kernel et les modules du guest pour voir si cela se solutionne de soit même. Pour le moment, je ne saurais même pas dire si le problème est du à VirtualBox, Windows ou Gentoo.

----------

## Syl20

 *brokenHeart wrote:*   

> et quand je monte le partage, je ne constate pas vraiment de différence avec les autres utilisations du réseau (différents streams vidéos sur plusieurs TV + téléchargements) mais je n'ai pas fait d'audit.

 

À moins que ton serveur soit une vieille brouette, tu ne verras pas de différence significative au niveau des débits réseau. Par contre, au niveau de la charge CPU, c'est visible, et c'est logique : le chiffrement et le déchiffrement à la volée, ça consomme forcément quelques ressources.

NFS, c'est très bien, tant qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de passer à travers un pare-feu. Personnellement, j'utilise Samba, qui permet également plein de choses sur la gestion des utilisateurs.

----------

## geekounet

Avec un CPU récent supportant les instructions AES-NI le chiffrement ne devrait pas avoir de grand impact.

----------

